# How to know if kids are getting enough



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

My Nubian doe had triplets the night of 3/21. Her teets are so tiny and her udder is so full I'm afraid the babies aren't getting much. How can I tell if they are getting enough? I tried milking her to see and it took forever for any milk to come out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. A hanging fish scale is great for this.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll start that today. How much should they gain per day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want to see any weight gain but I like to see half a pound. But that isn't a hard and fast rule.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I am not sure I understand your question
are you wondering if your kids are growing well 
Or
Are you wondering if you may have a kid starving and going to die?

the answers you have been given are for are my kids growing well.
But are wrong If you want to know if you need to supplement your kids to keep them alive.

this answer is for how to tell if the kids have enough milk and are going to live.
It is a simple test Just stick your finger in the your kids mouth.
that is right it will tell you if the kid is full or hungry.
a full kid temp is 101 so it will be warm and slimy 
A kids temp falls with the fall of its energy level. so a hungry kid will be cold and clammy. 
If cold and clammy don't mess around get the kid warm and full of milk YESTERDAY.
I take my kids temp every 5 or 6 hours till the kids is 36 hours old


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

They are all up and playing around this morning so I feel much better. Mom was severely engorged so I milked her just enough to relieve her and got over a quart. The kids latched on well after that but I'm just not sure how much they are getting bc she was extremely hard to milk. I guess since they are all up and about that's a good sign. I plan to freeze that quart for the future or should I try to bottle feed the kids to see if they want it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would see if any of them want a bottle.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll go try it now. And if they don't want it I can assume they are being satisfied with mom right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sort of. Weighing them daily is better.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I meant for today since I don't know what they weighed at birth


----------

